# boycott buckarama, dont attend buckarama



## shades1963 (Aug 1, 2006)

i say everybody needs to boycott buckarama.      and dont attend atlanta or perry buckarama this year, and dont pay their outrageous entry fees.
they eliminated GON magazine from being at the buckarama's,         and if they cant be there,   then i dont want to be there either.
lets stand tall for GON     and show them they stepped on the wrong people.      hunters use GON magazine.
 show buckarama and doug rithmire they made a hunters mistake.


----------



## fatboy84 (Aug 1, 2006)

I say use your own judgement and do as you feel.

I haven't been to the Buckarama in years, and won't be going this year either but not becuase of GON.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 1, 2006)

Thinking of attending for the first time in probably 10 years.  And for all reasons, because my WIFE saw the flyer and said "This looks like it should be fun, let's go."   

op2:


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 1, 2006)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Thinking of attending for the first time in probably 10 years.  And for all reasons, because my WIFE saw the flyer and said "This looks like it should be fun, let's go."
> 
> op2:


You rebel.


...............................I took the one less traveled by.............


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 1, 2006)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> You rebel.
> 
> 
> ...............................I took the one less traveled by.............


So did I.  Even when I'm silent I still make a sound.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2006)

Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## bradpatt03 (Aug 1, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> Don't believe everything you read.



yea i have heard a different story from others as well


may also wanna read some here...

http://www.forums.gon.com/showthread.php?t=71688


----------



## WTM45 (Aug 1, 2006)

Might as well say....
"Boycott all Braves games, 'cause the Falcons never win."

One did not build the other, and if they can not get along, so what?


----------



## elfiii (Aug 1, 2006)

Haven't been in years and will not be going this year, but not because of the "falling out" between GON & GWF. I could care less about that.


----------



## shades1963 (Aug 1, 2006)

well,      i support GON 100%    and i read every issue,
GON is a part of my fishing and hunting,
and if they arent allowed at the buckarama.
my butt wont be there either.
its a free-world,       everyone do as they wish,
i wont be there.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2006)

shades1963 said:
			
		

> well,      i support GON 100%    and i read every issue,
> GON is a part of my fishing and hunting,
> and if they arent allowed at the buckarama.
> my butt wont be there either.
> ...



I subscribe to GON too and read every issue but they do not "make" the buck-a-rama for me.  I do not go to the Buck-a-rama just to see them.  I renew my subscription via mail.  Their not being there does not "change" the reason I go to the Buck-a-rama.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 1, 2006)

shades1963 said:
			
		

> well,      i support GON 100%    and i read every issue,
> GON is a part of my fishing and hunting,
> and if they arent allowed at the buckarama.
> my butt wont be there either.
> ...


I'm certain you'll be missed.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 1, 2006)

shades1963 said:
			
		

> and if they arent allowed at the buckarama...


That is sort of an assumption isn't it?  
Regardless, if you feel that strongly (and you apparently do) definitely don't go.


----------



## shades1963 (Aug 1, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> I'm certain you'll be missed.


thanx dutchman.      i now feel so important.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 1, 2006)

shades1963 said:
			
		

> thanx dutchman.      i now feel so important.


As well you should.


----------



## Horatio (Aug 1, 2006)

shades1963 said:
			
		

> i say everybody needs to boycott buckarama.      and dont attend atlanta or perry buckarama this year, and dont pay their outrageous entry fees.
> they eliminated GON magazine from being at the buckarama's,         and if they cant be there,   then i dont want to be there either.
> lets stand tall for GON     and show them they stepped on the wrong people.      hunters use GON magazine.
> show buckarama and doug rithmire they made a hunters mistake.


They eliminated GON because GON is a biased political magazine that guises itself as for all hunters.  GON is bad for hunters because they push public opinion one way without saying it is their desire to do so.  I am glad they banned GON.  I will enjoy it that much more now.


----------



## Horatio (Aug 1, 2006)

shades1963 said:
			
		

> well,      i support GON 100%    and i read every issue,
> GON is a part of my fishing and hunting,
> and if they arent allowed at the buckarama.
> my butt wont be there either.
> ...


You will be there.  You say you won't but when the fever hits you will have to go.


----------



## Horatio (Aug 1, 2006)

Horatio said:
			
		

> You will be there.  You say you won't but when the fever hits you will have to go.


I posted a ban the buckarama post last year and by Sunday I was licking an ice cream, giggling, and looking at the Budweiser chicks.


----------



## PWalls (Aug 1, 2006)

I plan on going to Perry with my dad and my children. They love to go. I like to see the stuff. Real challenge to keep my hands off my wallet though.

Besides, I have to go and scam a DVD off of Michael.


----------



## Killdee (Aug 1, 2006)

Yall likely tring to thin the crowd fer more elbo room.I havent been in years,Id rather head south and do something constructive at camp.


----------



## WSB (Aug 1, 2006)

I look forward to my GON every month it's my favorite hunting and fishing mag. and I have let all my other hunting mag. expire, but I am not going to let them not being able to be at the Buckarama stop me from going. I haven't been in 10 yrs. and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Jimbo (Aug 1, 2006)

WTM45 said:
			
		

> Might as well say....
> "Boycott all Braves games, 'cause the Falcons never win."
> 
> One did not build the other, and if they can not get along, so what?



Well said!!!!!    

The GWF and "Camo Coalition" are both positive contributors to our sport. 

On the other hand, GON is a for-profit business and should be able to stand on it's own without being associated with the Buckarama. They made the choice to part ways, and I support each independently.


----------



## Son (Aug 1, 2006)

*boycott*

Can't start boycotting something you never attend. I Don't go to buckaramas, Braves games or anything else that has a large crowd. Guess I really don't see any reason to attend a meeting where they sell everything I don't need to a successful hunter. I do like chatting with other hunters though, that's why I come here.


----------



## Sharpshooter (Aug 1, 2006)

*Boycott*

Sure hope these two groups get their acts together before they drive wedges between the sportsman of this state.


----------



## How2fish (Aug 1, 2006)

Sharpshooter said:
			
		

> Sure hope these two groups get their acts together before they drive wedges between the sportsman of this state.




Well said SS...well said indeed !


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 1, 2006)

I love em all...ok maybe I hate em all....no matter what I will show at the buckeyramer cause it is the annual kickoff to deer season and it gets me out of this god forsaken house


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Aug 1, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> I love em all...ok maybe I hate em all....no matter what I will show at the buckeyramer cause it is the annual kickoff to deer season and it gets me out of this god forsaken house



Thank you JT for that. It's a deer hunting exhibit. You don't like it, don't go. It a good place to be if you like deer and more deer. I don't go for the politics, I go because i like to see DEER STUFF period, oh and the beef jerkey is pretty good too.


----------



## Guy (Aug 1, 2006)

You guys and your buckarama.  You all remind me of women folk going to a sale at Macy's. 

Actually, I can't be trusted at those events.  Same as gun shows.  I'll spend too much money!


----------



## Horatio (Aug 1, 2006)

dutchman said:
			
		

> I'm certain you'll be missed.


I hope everyone laughed at that reply as much as myself.


----------



## Horatio (Aug 1, 2006)

Did anyone else see that chick in the camo short shorts last year.  There was so much crack I was thinking of the richter scale.


----------



## wildlands (Aug 1, 2006)

I will be there because I have to work it for the 
Ga Forestry Commission. I will be there all day Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday so stop by and introduce yourself. But if I was not working I would still go as others have said it it's kind of a tradition that kicks off the start of hunting season. Plus I have 3 racks I want to get scored.


----------



## Jorge (Aug 1, 2006)

Horatio said:
			
		

> Did anyone else see that chick in the camo short shorts last year.  There was so much crack I was thinking of the richter scale.


Maybe I need to go back. Last time I was there, the models were old enough to be your grandmother.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 1, 2006)

Two reasons I will be there.....Skoal Girls.....Budweiser Girls.....and I think they have some huntin stuff too.


----------



## 40fakind (Aug 2, 2006)

Killdee said:
			
		

> Yall likely tring to thin the crowd fer more elbo room.I havent been in years,Id rather head south and do something constructive at camp.



I agree KD. See you down there this weekend.


----------



## Jasper (Aug 2, 2006)

Horatio said:
			
		

> They eliminated GON because GON is a biased political magazine that guises itself as for all hunters.  GON is bad for hunters because they push public opinion one way without saying it is their desire to do so. QUOTE]
> 
> I don't know the details of what happened between GWF and GON. Regardless, they both do great things for our sport IMO and as a result have my support. To make a statement such as the above about GON sure is painting with a large and very broad brush don't you think?


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey Jorge, you better remember that the older you get, the younger the grandmothers get. 
If all you folks boycott it, maybe it means I can find a good place to park near the door or under one of those little shade trees. Bring it on!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 2, 2006)

wildlands said:
			
		

> I will be there because I have to work it for the
> Ga Forestry Commission. I will be there all day Thursday, Saturday, and Sunday so stop by and introduce yourself. But if I was not working I would still go as others have said it it's kind of a tradition that kicks off the start of hunting season. Plus I have 3 racks I want to get scored.



It sounds like we'll be neighbors back in "Conservation Corner"!

See you tomorrow!


----------



## SBG (Aug 2, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> I subscribe to GON too and read every issue but they do not "make" the buck-a-rama for me.  I do not go to the Buck-a-rama just to see them.  I renew my subscription via mail.  Their not being there does not "change" the reason I go to the Buck-a-rama.



Exactly. I never woke up one morning and said, "I think I'll go to the Bucky to see the GON booth."

I go to see old friends from here, and hopefully meet new ones. I go so I can look at hunting stuff and patronize the booths of some of my buddies.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2006)

it would be great if about 7000 folks boycotted...I could show up on Sunday and really get some deals


----------



## tyler1 (Aug 2, 2006)

I am not going but it has nothing to do with GON and GWF.  They are both great and we need to support them both.  The reason I am not going is that the only thing that I have bought in the last 3 years is jerky.  Why pay $8 to buy jerky.  The other reason is that the buckarama has gotten to be mostley outfitters and there has not been the good prices that there was in the past and if you did buy something it ended up being from a place that was to far away to get help if you needed it.  Good luck to them both.


----------



## Count Down (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it's kinda funny about his issue. This site is funded by GON, correct?  Why wouldn't we know the real reason why GON won't be at the largest Deer Hunting Showcase of the year? Whether for profit or not, BPS will be along with every other for profit, non-profit business in the state will be there.

I like GON and and I'd like to say I have a little loyalty to GON, for both the magazine and this site.  So I believe "shades" may not get the boycott he's after, but I would like to know more why they won't be there.  Yes, I read the other thread, but there are a lot of things that could be shoved between the lines.  Theres a lot more to story that we don't know.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 2, 2006)

When is it?


----------



## rolltide730 (Aug 2, 2006)

i'll be going this year just cause i never been before. i'm looking forward to it. as to all the gon/gwf stuff i dont know nothin bout that i just heard buck a rama is pretty cool and i'd like to see it, maybe i'll see some of ya'll there.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2006)

This thur-Sun in ATL


----------



## Hawken2222 (Aug 2, 2006)

Just like JT, & BOWHUNTER, stated, it's the kickoff to deer season.  I've been going for as long as I've been in GA.  I never went just because GON was there, or involved with it.   I always went just because I love deer hunting, and I love looking at the stuff that has to do with deer hunting, as well as talking with the various outfitters. 
It's sad that  two organizations that have had such a long and successful relationship can't get together.


----------



## reylamb (Aug 2, 2006)

I won't be at Outfitter-A-Rama, but it is not because of the dispute between GON and GWF......


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:
			
		

> I have always thought that GON was in charge of the Buckarama....this has been an eye-opener for me..........



 So did they.  That is what is so great about Woody's you can learn a lot here.


----------



## JR (Aug 2, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:
			
		

> We have two 300lb Gorillas slugging it out while the future of hunting in Georgia hangs in the balance....



I don't think an outdoor publication really holds as much in 'it's hands' a some think.... I mean there was hunting in GA long before, and probably will be, long after ANY hunting publications are in print!  Who really cares????  Of course the GWF _may_ have a little more to do, or have more power, in terms of our hunting rights/endeavors, but even then, I doubt it!  I'm going to hunt and enjoy the outdoors, regardless of who might be at odds with the other... Geezzzz    Does it really matter?  Will the state abolish hunting or even curb my enthusiasm IF GON and GWF don't make up?  I don't think so.....


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2006)

kennyjr1976 said:
			
		

> I mean there was hunting in GA long before, and probably will be, long after ANY hunting publications are in print!  Who really cares????  Of course the GWF _may_ have a little more to do, or have more power, in terms of our hunting rights/endeavors,...



That is really the difference right there as I see it.  Both help keep me informed on the rights and goings on but only one is a membership organization of hunters with the same goals...  The other is a publication for profit.  You and I have no control over or may not even know it's stance on certain issues.


----------



## letmeoutside (Aug 2, 2006)

pfharris1965 said:
			
		

> I just wish the differences could be resolved whatever they may be and we could all show a unified front against those that would try to limit or even remove our hunting heritage and rights......



Amen!


----------



## brandon (Aug 2, 2006)

Randy said:
			
		

> That is really the difference right there as I see it.  Both help keep me informed on the rights and goings on but only one is a membership organization of hunters with the same goals...  The other is a publication for profit.  You and I have no control over or may not even know it's stance on certain issues.


I think you mischaracterize the GWF when you refer to them as an organization of hunters... even GWF will tell you they're most certainly not exclusive to hunters. Which is why I think everybody got along fine up until the point GONetwork came along.  

The GWF is a fine organization, no doubt about that. But I find it interesting you specifically said that "You and I have no control over ... [Georgia Outdoor News'] stance on certain issues.". GONews doesn't purport to represent anyone.. so I'm not sure why you'd want to have any control over what the publisher's opinion is. By contrast, GWF does claim to represent sportsmen of this state, but you don't have any control over their stance  either, do you?

That's actually why *I* was personally excited about the GONetwork... finally, an organization that would help the little guy to make his voice heard. It seems since GWF created the CamoCoalition in response to the GONetwork that they are now willing to dedicate more attention & resources ($$?) toward sportsman's issues in this state, and that can't be a bad thing. Hopefully both will continue to grow and have a positive impact on our sport.


----------



## Cranium (Aug 2, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> it would be great if about 7000 folks boycotted...I could show up on Sunday and really get some deals



That's EXACTLY what I was thinking as I read this thread    On stuff I don't even need


----------



## Derka (Aug 2, 2006)

Horatio said:
			
		

> I posted a ban the buckarama post last year and by Sunday I was licking an ice cream, giggling, and looking at the Budweiser chicks.



There's budweiser chicks there?


----------



## Double Barrel BB (Aug 2, 2006)

Jeff I am going to post this here too. So maybe you will see it.....



			
				Jeff Young said:
			
		

> GWF offered their spot to Georgia Outdoor Adventures




Jeff,

I thought I saw GOA there last year? I could be wrong, but I don't think I am.

Kinda strange to have 2 publications one year and then the next only have GOA.

DB BB


----------



## Dub (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm not in the habit of boycotting things and see no compelling reason to start now.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Aug 2, 2006)

Dub said:
			
		

> I'm not in the habit of boycotting things and see no compelling reason to start now.




My thoughts exactly. Will go regardless of who decides to go or not go. Work 10 minutes from the Exposition Center so its convenient for me, plus it really gets me fired up about hunting season.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Aug 2, 2006)

I will be there tomorrow when they open the doors. Its like others have posted.......IT KICKS OFF THE DEER SEASON! Part of a tradition every state has that has a lot of hunters. A Hunting Show. If GON and GWF want to fight or not.........I.......have no control over this issue. Maybe when I leave I will go up to the BPS. Least till they get the one built here in Macon. Only 10 miles from the house. Then I may only go to the BPS. Its alot closer and the days they are having their specials will fit in with my schedule. I have to work every other weekend and that stinks when both shows fall two weeks apart. Only one year in the last five have I got to go on Sunday when the best buys are. Vendors would rather drop their prices to get rid of their merchandise rather than carry it all the way back and set it up in their shops. Even the year the deer in my avatar won the best muzzleloader buck I was not able to attend. My Father-in-law took it for me and recieved my plack and ribbon. So yall fight if you want to and wait until Sunday to go............I just might find some good buys tomorrow. See yall there. Tim


----------



## wildlands (Aug 2, 2006)

Jeff, we will not be in "Conservation Corner". we will be in booth 464 I think. One of the federal programs "Forrest Stewardship" is paying for our booth. I will look you up before the weekend is over or if you are streching your legs come by and see us.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 3, 2006)

Double Barrel BB said:
			
		

> Jeff,
> 
> I thought I saw GOA there last year? I could be wrong, but I don't think I am.
> 
> ...



BB,

GOA has been there for several years, somewhere back amongst the other vendors, but not in the prime spot on the center aisle of the show.

Their subscribership has been growing and it was considered by many to be more of a regional/south Georgia kind of publication but as it has garnered more attention over the past few years there coverage statewide has grown. When GON made its decision to pull out of the shows, I believe, it was only natural to ask someone else if the folks at GOA were interested in filling the void. If you are alluding to the statement in GON where it says that they (GWF) only would have one statewide publication, perhaps that's the answer but I am only speculating.

Again, business decisions were made by the interested parties and they've gone their seperate ways. I hope its time to drop the hatchet and enjoy the heritage of the season.


----------



## GA Bowhunter (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## OconeeJim (Aug 3, 2006)

*I'm with DUB too .*

Every conservation group and outdoor publication, of all varieties...assuming that their "hearts" are right, deserve our support.  I wouldn't  suggest that we boycott any effort of the GWF...even if I were not a member, for any reason!  Each time we argue mongst' ourselves, then we widen the fractures within our sport.  We don't need it folks!  Besides that, we humans love to spread rumors, even innuendo..when we don't have the facts.  I'd almost wager that less than 3% of the users of this site have any knowledge of the issues that faced both the GWF and GON in this situation.  Maybe less than 1% !  

......and furthermore......I'm going; to see the big deer heads, to meet the Outfitters, to say hello to a few of you guys, to buy something maybe.....and most of all, to get a little more excited about this Fall (as if I needed another reason).


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 4, 2006)

I will not be there. I won't be missed I am sure. I don't need a lot hoopla and a lot of elbo to elbo shoving and pushing to get me fired up for deer season. I stay fired up. It is part of who I am. Y'all can have it.Not me.


----------



## Count Down (Aug 4, 2006)

I won't be there, cause I gotta go to Quantico, VA. for a week........


----------



## the HEED! (Aug 4, 2006)

Horatio said:
			
		

> I posted a ban the buckarama post last year and by Sunday I was licking an ice cream, giggling, and looking at the Budweiser chicks.




huh huh......chicks


----------



## HighCotton (Aug 4, 2006)

*GON or GWF, Who Really Cares ...*

I subscribe to and enjoy GON and will continue to.  And I support the GWF.  If these 2 can't seem to get along for whatever reason, that's their business.     I could care less.  I used to attend the Buck-A-Rama in Perry every year-- wouldn't miss it.  But to be honest with you, I just finally got tired of the crowd... too many people, so overcrowded, just could not enjoy it.    I haven't been in 2-3 years and won't go this year.  But boycott?  Nope.  That would only hurt GWF and do GON little or no good dollarwise, only politically.   

HC


----------



## Throwback (Aug 5, 2006)

tyler1 said:
			
		

> I am not going but it has nothing to do with GON and GWF.  They are both great and we need to support them both.  The reason I am not going is that the only thing that I have bought in the last 3 years is jerky.  Why pay $8 to buy jerky.  The other reason is that the buckarama has gotten to be mostley outfitters and there has not been the good prices that there was in the past and if you did buy something it ended up being from a place that was to far away to get help if you needed it.  Good luck to them both.



Dude, that is sigline material right there!  

T


----------



## leroy (Aug 6, 2006)

Franklins and the buck-a-rama are two things I can say I have been there done that but I wont go back, Franklins for there poor customer service and crowds and the buck-a-rama just for the crowds.


----------



## OconeeJim (Aug 6, 2006)

*Love this GAdeerWoman*

"Hey Jorge, you better remember that the older you get, the younger the grandmothers get". 

 He'll remember it soon enough!  It kinda' works that way doesn't it?


----------



## gabowman (Aug 6, 2006)

I havent went the past 2 or 3 years and dont have any desire to go this year either. First off, it's a hundred miles for me to go. Mostly, I felt there werent enough sales booths and too many guide booths. The past couple times I've been there parking sucked and the entry fee was overpriced. I also didnt think I found many (if any) deals there. That took the fun out of it for me so I just havent been back. Who knows......maybe next year!


----------



## WSB (Aug 6, 2006)

Well I just got back from Buckarama, have'nt been in years and I was'nt impressed. I walked through in about a hour and did'nt buy a thing, I could'nt find anything that I thought was a good buy and like most have said it was mostly outfitters. It sure has changed since the last time I went.


----------



## Bruz (Aug 6, 2006)

Not boycotting...Just don't go....Too many outfitters and not enough good deals for the hassle.


----------



## OconeeJim (Aug 6, 2006)

*Me too...and got some buys*



			
				outdoorgirl said:
			
		

> I went Friday. Had a great time! Went home with a lot of "goodies".




Bet I bumped into you OutdoorGirl.  I bought one of the folding chair blinds, and I can really use it since I often hunt for an hour in the morn or evening.  This could make for a quickie setup.


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 7, 2006)

What's Buckarama??? 
Who's GON????


----------



## Horatio (Aug 7, 2006)

I was not impressed this year.  Maybe I am stocked up on crap but I did notice alot of outfitters and not any skoal gals.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 7, 2006)

All the skoal gals are at the ag expo. 

There was one there last year that had a bunch of kids so worked up security had to get them to leave. 

Even us old timers were all GA GA about her. 

Makes me nervous like to think about her even now.....

T


----------



## Bruz (Aug 8, 2006)

Horatio said:
			
		

> not any skoal gals.



What????  That's the only reason I was regretting not going....Now I don't feel bad at all.


----------

